
Ask HN: It's 2019. Why start a new project in anything other than Rust? - 80211
The only reasons I can think of is petty fanboy reasons. Rust solves most problems and will make the world a lot safer. There&#x27;s no reason to start new projects in Go, C++. C#, etc, is there?
======
Chazprime
It's a little unclear... is this actually a question or are you here to make
inflammatory statements?

------
oldandtired
Different langauges have their uses. For most of my programming I use Unicon.
It gives me most of what I want - there are things that are not available in
it, but I can live with that. The fact that "failure" is an option makes many
of my projects simpler. Not having to concern myself with booleans for coding
purposes is often refreshing. But that's just my take on it.

------
catacombs
Use the language that best fits the job and you're most productive in.

